# Homage a Gisi



## Kaspar (Jan 16, 2008)

This is a segmented pen modeled on a Gisi pen that a friend asked me to do.  She liked the one they did a great deal, but it would have been too big for her hands anyway.  







Let me assure the Gisis that my next segmented pens will NOT be attempts to copy, even vaguely, theirs.  Remember, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.  

Also, can someone show me the coding for here that can make an image into a link?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2008)

Kaspar,

YOUR pen is masterfully done and a GREAT job.

But the Gisi pens I have seen are MUCH more complex.  I am pretty sure they won't be worried OR offended!!!

NICE work on your part.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, they are much more complex.  But I am learning.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like your learning curve is on the fast track. Great job.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, Kaspar, that is an excellent piece of work! Beautiful Pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 16, 2008)

Your segmentation is superbly executed!


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2008)

That IS a WOW pen. Beautiful choice of colors and superbly done! This will be on the front page for sure! That could be the pen of the year!


----------



## darrylm (Jan 16, 2008)

the segmentation looks fantastic! and the picture is amazing. I wish I could take pictures like that!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 16, 2008)

I went and looked at some of the Gisi pens after reading this post and to be honest I was'nt all that impressed with them.Can I do pens like that?UMMM NO,but I thought your pen looked great and the Gisi pens look kind of gaudy to me.Just my opinion though.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 16, 2008)

Great looking pen. Dang, I still haven't even learned how to modify a slimline besides even trying something like that.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 16, 2008)

Whether one likes their designs, color combos, materials, etc or not,  one must admit that their segmenting abilities and creative abilities are excellent. They do incredible work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by rdunn12_
> <br />I went and looked at some of the Gisi pens after reading this post and to be honest I was'nt all that impressed with them.Can I do pens like that?UMMM NO,but I thought your pen looked great and the Gisi pens look kind of gaudy to me.Just my opinion though.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent work on that pen Kaspar...Very nice, very nice indeed.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />This is a segmented pen modeled on a Gisi pen that a friend asked me to do.  She liked the one they did a great deal, but it would have been too big for her hands anyway.
> 
> Let me assure the Gisis that my next segmented pens will NOT be attempts to copy, even vaguely, theirs.  Remember, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> ...


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 16, 2008)

Kaspar,you have made a beautiful
piece for sure.I like the overall look.


----------



## R2 (Jan 16, 2008)

A Grand Canyon effort!! beautifully styled, fitted and finished to a great design![][][][^]


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Whether one likes their designs, color combos, materials, etc or not,  one must admit that their segmenting abilities and creative abilities are excellent. They do incredible work.



That's pretty much how I'd say it.  You can argue the aesthetics (I have issues with some of them too) but their techniques and execution are nigh flawless, and a standard to which anyone should aspire.


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree with rdunn..........I have been looking at the Gisi pens for a long time, and while they seem to be masterful at segmenting, from a purely aesthetic standpoint I do not find their designs appealing. Too "busy" and gaudy for me. 

Your pen seems to have an <u>amazing</u> finish though........fantastic job.


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />From the "Reply" screen, select the 5th icon from the right on the "Format" line (Insert image).  That will bring up the following. [*img][*/img] without the asterisks. Type the location of your image between the two commands.



Of course.  That posts the image.  But there's a way to turn an image into a link to another place.  

Usually it goes [*url=address of site][*img]image location[*/img][*/url] (sans *s)

That doesn't seem to work here though.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is AWSOME very nice. is that the pen that you did with the blank i sent?


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 16, 2008)

Very well done! Beautiful pen and wonderful design.


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doddman70_
> <br />WOW!!!! that is AWSOME very nice. is that the pen that you did with the blank i sent?



Yup. That's the one, and a nice Caribbean Swirl it was, too.  Many thanks.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 16, 2008)

Supperb work, very nice.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 16, 2008)

cool pen, good looking segments.


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice opinion, I'm glad you went out of your way to criticize someone. Very helpful.  




> _Originally posted by rdunn12_
> <br />I went and looked at some of the Gisi pens after reading this post and to be honest I was'nt all that impressed with them.Can I do pens like that?UMMM NO,but I thought your pen looked great and the Gisi pens look kind of gaudy to me.Just my opinion though.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 16, 2008)

Kaspar - nice work on the pen! Glad to see you posting photos again, your pens and photos are always so pretty. It seems like it has been a while.

Chris


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 16, 2008)

Kaspar, all I can say is WOW! Absolutely stunning. I haven't had the nerve to try one like that yet, but I've been wanting too for some time. Spot on, all the way around.[^]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_...
> Of course.  That posts the image.  But there's a way to turn an image into a link to another place.
> Usually it goes [*url=address of site][*img]image location[*/img][*/url] (sans *s)


Are you asking if you can post a link to the image when it's hosted elsewhere and not have the image appear in the post?
Like so, My lumber storage
If so, the syntax is:

```
[ url = "URL For actual object " ] Text describing the thing [/ url ]
  wherein the only spaces allowed are in the "text describing the thing"
```


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> Of course.  That posts the image.  But there's a way to turn an image into a link to another place.
> 
> Usually it goes [*url=address of site][*img]image location[*/img][*/url] (sans *s)
> ...


Here's the exact code to link an image:

<u>This code:</u>

[url="http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32116"]
[ATTACH=full]279622[/ATTACH][/url]


<u>Produces this result:</u>


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2008)

Before you ask... [8D]

Yes, there's a way to demonstrate forum code without having the code actually execute.

You enclose the code in [.noparse] and [./noparse] tags. (remove the dots!)

So, while you don't normally see the code that <b>bolds</b>

If you enclose it in the noparse tags it looks like this: <b>bolds</b>

So you can show people exactly how the forum code should look without having to fake the tags with stars, spaces, dots, etc. Except you can't demonstrate the noparse tags without some mangling because those always execute.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful pen Kasper, lovely clear pic too![]


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah yes, I forgot the quotation marks in the 'local' syntax.  Thanks.  So then what I wanted to do was this:


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />Kaspar - nice work on the pen! Glad to see you posting photos again, your pens and photos are always so pretty. It seems like it has been a while.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for looking.  Yes, it has been a while.  I have been doing pens, but I have also been very, very busy.  Also, I had kind of exhausted the possibilities until the recent acquisition of a Jim Saw.  You can not only do pens with it, but you can build various precision jigs, including a couple with mic heads.  The possibilities are, if not endless, at least copious.

I plan on getting his disk sander soon.  You can do repeatable compound angles with it (Talk about possibilities - think fractals! Woohoo). Eventually I'll get the thickness sander too, for doing accents and laminates out of any material.


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for looking everyone.  I can tell you that the pen was a big surprise and was very, very well received by the owner.


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Beautiful pen Kasper, lovely clear pic too![]



I still do them with a scanner.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2008)

Wonderful segmentation Kaspar. I wish Ed would do something like that![}]
Let me know if you need any PR or acrylic scraps for the next glue up![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Gisi pens, and yours, are demonstrations of excellence in craftmanship. As far as beauty, they are way too busy to be attractive, IMHO.


----------



## wendell (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful pen!!  What is the material in between the large pieces of the segmentation.

Wendell


----------



## Kaspar (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />The Gisi pens, and yours, are demonstrations of excellence in craftmanship. As far as beauty, they are way too busy to be attractive, IMHO.



There are many who share that opinion.  I did that as a commission.  I am presently designing something original, and I'll be happy to hear what people think when I am done.  

Wendell, that is CSUSA's Caribbean Swirl Acrylic.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## simomatra (Jan 19, 2008)

Stunning work Kaspar[]


----------

